# Cloning, First Timer



## iole (May 29, 2006)

Ok guys, to experiment w/ cloning I am starting with a male plant so if I screw up who cares. I cut a branch about 3" long, took off the lower leaves, put it in a cup w/ water and put it outside in the sun.  Comments??


----------



## Mutt (May 29, 2006)

You can get rootone or Schultz Take root at wal-mart for about five bucks. It will help.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Making_Clones_From_A_Marijuana_Plant.html


----------



## Hick (May 29, 2006)

the sun isn't a good cloneing spectrum..IMHO. Too intense, flourescents are superior...IMO


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2006)

Yeah Im using Schultz is it good?? 
i just grabbed it last time i was their 
I didnt read it or any thing Peace


----------



## iole (May 29, 2006)

what if I dont have fluoros?? is the sun that bad?


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 29, 2006)

iole said:
			
		

> what if I dont have fluoros?? is the sun that bad?


As Hick said, the sun is too intence for direct use on clones. Try to find a place that has only indirect sunlight. Clones don't use much light and no nutes for rooting. Like the others have said, a good rooting hormone will speed the growth of roots and keep the plant healthy.

Make sure your cup is light proof. You don't want algea growing in the water and the roots will grow much, much better in the dark. Black electrical tape is one very popular method for covering the top and sides of the cup.

Good luck to you! Let us know how your clones do.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 29, 2006)

I use olivia's clone gel and it works great. I used it on some tomato plants for the first time the other day and they threw roots in two days! I was quite surpirsed to say the least, I wish the gel would do that well on my clones!


----------



## iole (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, here is how it all turned out. I had left the clone in its cup outside, I was away for the day. Since I am the luckiest person on this planet we got super-strong winds in my area. When I came back my big male plant was at a 45degree angle with many of the big leaves completely dried, they crumbled in my fingers. Needless to say the clone was dead meat. I am going to experiment with topping now, do I just cut the top off?


----------



## chronicman024 (Jul 16, 2006)

Well i usually use the jiffy peat pellets with my humidome i use olivias gel and B'Cuzz root juice.

Firts i expand my pellets. I use the Root juice mix to expand them as this also pre soaks the pellet for better rooting. Make a small hole in the pellet just big enough for the stem to fit into without scraping off the cloning gel.I take my cutting making sure it is about 6'' long with at least 3 different nodes.I to soak my cuttings for a few in a bowl while im taking my other clones. Next i trim the firt set of leaves off the stem, make me a 45 deg cut under water to insure no airbubble. Dip in cloning gel about an inch up on the stem. Put clone into the pellet and seal the pellet up nice with the stem and i give the whole thing a lil squeeze to get it all in contact with the rest of the stem. Put in my cabinet under a CFL taking the dome off an hour or so a day and misting 1-2 times a day with a spray bottle. I use the root juice mix in the spray bottle as this also helps roots develop. I mist 1-2 times a day for the first few days then once a day for about 7-14 days. U may also use rockwool instead of the peat pellet. Also some people make little slices on the bottom of the stem for added root development its all persoanl preferance. I hope this might help.


----------



## iole (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for all of the advice guys.


----------

